# 08 Orbea Opal...Need Help!



## tjspahr (May 11, 2004)

'08 Opal owners,

I just built up an Opal, and had issues with the placement of the cable stop for the rear brake. It's placement seems too far to the left; when looking down from above the top tube, nearly the entire stop is visable. The problem is that it literally rubs my inner thigh raw. The front stop is virtually hidden by the top tube.

Can those of you with '08 Opals look to see if your stops are configured in a similar way? I'm posting a pic below, but input from other owners is greatly appreciated.


----------



## csukit (Jul 15, 2009)

I have an '08 Opal as well. When looking down almost the entire cable stop is visible on mine as well. No rubbing of the thighs. See pic.


----------



## tjspahr (May 11, 2004)

csukit,

Thanks for pic...it helps alot. I never even considered the cable stop when I bought the frame. I've always had my bikes setup where my pedal stoke has my legs/thigh often brush the top tube. I really like the bike, but it looks like the frame may have to go...

Thanks for your help!


----------

